# Is it too late to Prune



## troton (Apr 21, 2010)

Winter got a way from me this year. I meant to prune months ago. I have 4 small vines that should be pruned (3rd year.) Is it too late? I don't want to harm the vines.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 21, 2010)

Where are you located? Have the vines begun to grow yet. Let us know and we can give you a better answer.


----------



## troton (Apr 21, 2010)

I am in Western Wisconsin and they do not seem really active yet. But I have not checked them in the last week for buds. We have had little rain so things are slow.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 22, 2010)

Go ahead and prune them now. I am still pruning here myself. They will drip some, but it doesn/t normally hurt them.


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 22, 2010)

i would add that for all practical purposes, the only real time that you dont wantto prune when the plant needs it..is late in the season where new growth will be encouraged and not harden off properly


----------



## troton (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks I will start tomorrow


----------



## RMT (Apr 26, 2010)

To add also, if there is still a chance of frost, you were better off to wait anyway.


----------

